# Rick Barry on Telfair.



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Was in the truck to get some lunch, caught part of the Rome Show Skip Bayliss sitting in for Rome.

Reason he is hyped on Telfair is because of Rick Barry's analasys of Sebastian.

Barry says Telfair has 2 intngibles that can not be taught.

#1 Amazing court vision
#2 "A mgical mystical ability to pass the ball"

Barry says Sebastians ability in those regards are only shared by pgs of the caliber of Magic Johnson and Bob Cousey.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rick Barry last raved about some point guard out of Gonzaga named John Stockton who a lot of people questioned the Jazz taking.

I think you guys got the steal of the draft honestly.

Telfair is just oozing greatness. Some people can't see it, I guess. But those that can, understand.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I caught a little bit of the show. The host also called Telfair the steal of the draft. A caller from Portland pointed out that the Blazers were also bashed when they took Jermaine Oneal at #17. Telfair was a great pick!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

That's right....I forgot that part.

Bayliss called Telfair the "Randy Moss" of the draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Rick Barry saying Telfair will succeed in the League just makes me more excited about this pick.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

He said Telfair has the gift Stockton has. Courtvision /Speed.


Stockton : 6'0" 170 lbs
Telfair : 6'0" 170 lbs

Is Stockton a good comparison?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd say a more "flashy" Stockton,but a Stockton-type nonetheless.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I was originally disappointed with Telfair at 13 (22 was fine). But the more I think about it, even though he does have a size liability, he does have more potential for greatness than most others that were on the board. I like Zach, but I still think we need a charismatic team leader and potential super star. Tiny Archibald didn't have too bad of a career. I just see something in Telfair's eyes that makes me think he really could be great. And he certainly brings in some basketball IQ.

Would anybody be interested in a significantly taller version of Boykins who is a better passer?  

I think he will be an instant teammate favorite becuase of his passing and it wouldn't surprise me to see him running the team in 2005-2006. You know Cheeks will give him the minutes if his attitude is right.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Hybrid perhaps? :

















Hot Sizzle / Stockton


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

A couple points:

Telfair is only 18 and still may grow a few inches, wouldn't surprise me a bit.

If he can pass like Stockton we did get the steal of the draft.

He will get the nod by the refs and we need that.

Telfair should have a HUGE chip on his shoulder for all the trash that been talked about him not being a top 15 pick. He'll want to prove the critics wrong and show he's as good as Stephan if not better.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

If Telfair has/develops half the basketball IQ of John Stockton, I think in 10 years we'll look back at this draft as the one that got us a couple championships. He's certainly got more athleticism.

I keep thinking Isiah Thomas might be a good comparison, but I haven't really heard others make that comparison. Thomas came into the league not that highly regarded as a shooter...shot 42% or so in his rookie season.

And just think how good he'll be with a year of personal tutoring from Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I saw Telfair play just once, a day or two before the draft, when MSG or ESPN was replaying one of his high school games. The first time I saw him pass I sat up straight in my chair with my mouth open. 

See, you don't know when he's going to pass, so it takes you by surprise. With most guards, you can see them looking in the direction of their teammate, or getting ready to throw the ball. But with Telfair, there's no giveaway. One second he's dribbling, and the next second the ball is on its way to the receiver. And it's like a bullet!! 

That's what makes him so effective. The guy guarding him has no chance to block the pass because he never sees it coming. And it gets to the receiver so quickly that he has an advantage on the man guarding him.

This is such a rare talent. I can't remember anyone since Pete Maravich or Ernie DiGregorio who passed so well. I actually think Telfair has a chance to make "The Pass" into an exciting NBA play. Mark my words. You heard it here first. One day people will be talking about the great passes they saw Telfair throw, in the same way that people talk about Michael Jordan's dunks.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Another Stockton.. in a Blazer uniform...


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

This brings up a very interesting thought, Damon now knows he's got one year left in Ptown. Telfair is his replacement and everyone knows it. So does Damon go into a funk, or does he tear it up knowing in all likely hood he'll be traded at the end of the year?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Telfair's first step is MUCH better than Stockton's. His ability to break down the defense will be too.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon will play like he did this year, which IMO is not as bad as people like to make it sound. He is in a contract year one way or the other.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

We will get a Sheed performance this year from Damon and that will only make Telfair better learning from him.

Let's hope!:yes:


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, but Stockton is one of only a handfull of guards to shoot 50% from the field for his career. That is almost unheard of for a point guard and one of the reasons the pick'n'roll worked so well in Utah--if you collapsed on Malone you got--Splatt!!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Can anyone say court vision like J Kidd? I have only seen highlights of him on ESPN, and let me tell you, at least some of his great passes in that game were straight off the hook. And people saying he can't shoot? You don't score 32 a game, even in high school, by not making shots. He is up for the steal of the draft award, no doubt.:clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Telfair threw a two handed bounce pass to the wing in a game that had my mouth dropping. Just a simple pass. But there is something otherworldy about how he does it. Special special player.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> Telfair has a chance to make "The Pass" into an exciting NBA play. Mark my words. You heard it here first. One day people will be talking about the great passes they saw Telfair throw, in the same way that people talk about Michael Jordan's dunks.


"The Pass" is already known as a "Dime". It's alot shorter and everyone already uses it


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "The Pass" is already known as a "Dime". It's alot shorter and everyone already uses it."


Shorter? Both expressions are 2 syllables. It takes no more effort to say "a Pass" than it does "a Dime."

Anyway, I've never heard the expression, so I know that "everyone" is not already using it. What does it mean? Why a "Dime"?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

His passes in the McDonald's game were some of the best passes
I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey when are we going to retire Sebastions jersey #???


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hey when are we going to retire Sebastions jersey #???


After next season...alongside the 2004-05 championship banner.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ive been telling friends of mine whereever Telfair lands he will be a star hes a rare talent


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh I have no feelings he will come out of the gate a star..
that would just be stupid to have those expectations.
Frankly I think he will be alot of fun to see.

The first time I really got to see him play was the McDonalds game.
He didn't score much,a couple baskets...but damn he can pass and find the right player at the right time..
Absolutely bullet passes !

I hope people will give him a chance.

I am happy that just once we got someone that people have actually heard of before..
Portland has never been in this position,so it was exciting.

The kid from St. John's went later than I thought he would have..
He is one inch taller than Sebastian..

Another point guard I really liked was Livingston..skinny and tall !!
I read on one site that some say he "could be the steal of the entire draft "

Rick Barry is an excellent source of recognizing a young point guard..if he likes him I do too.
I will sheepishly admit I am nuts over this kid !
cute as a bugs ear too !

Has an excellent work ethic !
Even those who tear down his skills say that .


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

here is a good site with several articles on him..

http://www.psal.org/



his last game :
http://www.psal.org/psalsports/articles/psal_stories.aspx?storyid=10152


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> If Telfair has/develops half the basketball IQ of John Stockton, I think in 10 years we'll look back at this draft as the one that got us a couple championships. He's certainly got more athleticism.
> 
> I keep thinking Isiah Thomas might be a good comparison, but I haven't really heard others make that comparison. Thomas came into the league not that highly regarded as a shooter...shot 42% or so in his rookie season.
> ...


ok THAT scares me. LOL...... the last thing telfair needs is daman the "dealer" tutoring him. Well at worst i guess he can teach him how to get his shot of against taller players, tefairs got great skills though he knows how to play. Hejust needs to learn the book work part of it. Hes got great instincts.

You know that isiah comparison is growing on me. I like it.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Thomas was listed at 6'0"-6'1", but he was really around 5'11". In this picture he is standing next to Jamaal Tinsley, who measured in at 6'0.75" barefeet in 2001. While Portland measured Telfair at 5'11.5" in barefeet in his 1st workout with the team.

Size dosn't really matter at the point all tha much, players like Thomas and Stockton prove that. I have no worries what so ever about Telfair and his 6'0" height...and you shouldn't either.



> Tinsley, Jamaal 199 6’2" *6’0.75"* 6’7.5" 8’1.5"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Thomas was listed at 6'0"-6'1", but he was really around 5'11". In this picture he is standing next to Jamaal Tinsley, who measured in at 6'0.75" barefeet in 2001. While Portland measured Telfair at 5'11.5" in barefeet in his 1st workout with the team.
> 
> Size dosn't really matter at the point all tha much, players like Thomas and Stockton prove that. I have no worries what so ever about Telfair and his 6'0" height...and you shouldn't either.


well, Isaiaaiaiahhah was leaning over, so that pictures not really too accurate.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> well, Isaiaaiaiahhah was leaning over, so that pictures not really too accurate.


 That is true, but even if Thomas was up right, he'd still would be well short of Tinsley imo.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Great to hear the votes of confidence for Sebastian Telfair from Rick Barry and others. I think "what's going to happen with Damon?" is an excellent question, though. Telfair is going to be coming off the bench, while Stoudamire is going to be in the last year of his contract. Telfair is going to feel pressure thanks to all the hype and the big Adidas contract, Stoudamire is going to have his agent reminding him "it's a contract year." This could be a good thing for the Blazers... we'll have two point guards playing their hearts out all season long. 

But if Telfair shows he's not quite ready for the starting job at the end of the season, does Stoudamire re-sign here, knowing he's got a younger guy nipping at his heels at every turn? Or, if Damon wants to leave, will the Blazers be able to bring in another PG until Telfair develops fully? Or do we just let Damon walk, hand the starting spot to Telfair, and deal with the growing pains? 

I'm getting so far ahead of myself I might fall flat on my face... 

:sigh:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not too worried about his size, I just hope that he has the playmaking ability that many have said he does and that he can make himself a good shooter. Stockton wasn't a very good shooter coming into the league, but made himself one over time. With zone defenses becoming more common, I'm not worried about a smaller players defense so much: post-up guards aren't quite the rage they were 5 or 10 years ago. A good shooter is worth more than a guy who can post nowadays, a trend I hope to see continue, and hope Telfair can see, too.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I'm not worried about Telfair being posted up. Most PG's are not good post players to begin with, and if they're playing in the post then most likely they are interrupting their offense and going away from their normal strengths. What I am worried about is the same problem Damon has in that every other point guard is going to shoot over the top of him with ease. He's not going to be good at effecting shots and he's going to get lit up like Damon does. He's also going to be real easy to see and pass around. I sure hope he lives up to the hype on the offensive end because he'll probably always be a defensive liability.


----------



## 69firebird (Jun 26, 2004)

if he has the hands that make him the "passer" then maybe with a little training he can also become a theif...while people are trying to post him up and looking over him, he learns how to steal and run...hmmmm


----------

